# Steering Rack Bushing Install



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

I took a few pics when I installed my Energy Suspension steering rack bushings today. It was a easy install, takes about 30-40 minutes without any complications. I took a drive across town after the install and I could feel a difference in the steering with the new bushings. It was tighter and more responsive. 

Tools required:
Jackstands
Socket wrench
17mm deep well socket and an extension
pry bar
breaker bar
bar of soap(to wash mouth out after cursing the world and all in it while you're trying to slide the drivers side bushing into place!)








Pry bar








Breaker bar








17mm deep well socket with extension.








You can get at the bolts from the bottom of the steering rack. You'll need the extension to get at the higher bolt.








After removing the bolts, take the clamp off so you can get to the steering rack bushing.








Here's the clamp and the bolts.








Next, you use the pry bar to move the rack up maybe half an inch or so then you can slide the bushing out and replace it with the new bushing. I thought this would be the difficult part but the steering rack is very light.








The new Energy Suspension bushings...could a sprung for the Nismo but I'm cheap!








Here's a pic of the old passenger side bushing next to the new passenger side bushing. Old and busted...new flyness!








Here's a pic of the old drivers side bushing next to the new drivers side bushing. It was in bad shape literally coming apart. I guess the bracket was holding it together hence the slop in my steering.








Finished product. Now just rinse and repeat this procedure for the drivers side and you done. It may take you a couple of tries to move the drivers side bushing into it's correct place but you'll get it. Torque the bolts/nuts down to 65-80 ft.lbs. (88-108Nm) You may need an alignment afterwards also.


----------

